# Arizona compound in Riyadh



## gwpaterson

Hi everyone

I am moving to Riyadh and the Arizona compound, does anyone have any experience in this compound? It looks great on website but no substitute for real life experience, many thanks

Sent from GavinPaterson


----------



## yappler

I actually visited the compound yesterday - someone from the company where my husband works will move out and he offered the place to us. He live there with his wife and two toddler children for only couple months. According to them most of the tenants are couple without children. The house itself and the exterior surround it are beautiful, but it's so quiete mosdoor the time - not homey and cold as they don't see many people outside the house. 

At the moment we live in Cordoba. It's a warm and fimily oriented compound. Arizona is definitely the best compound among others (we've seen nearly all). Unfortunately, according to the colleague the compound is not children friendly there is not much going on for children. We took the list of the daily activities, it's nothing compared to Cordoba. If you have a family with school children or Pre-schooler, better check with the compound staffs about children facilities and activities. But if you are single or married couple without children, I think this compound is perfect for you. We would definitely take the house if we didn't have children.


----------



## gwpaterson

Many thanks, we are a cpl so sounds ideal for us, many thanks for taking the time to post a reply

Sent from GavinPaterson


----------

